# Goals for 2013



## Morrus (Dec 27, 2012)

As we recover from not only the Big Hack/Great Breach of 2012, but also a whole year of performance issues and other problems (this has honestly been the worst, and hardest year of EN World's 12 years of life!), I feel that now we're on a stable platform it would be appropriate to set some goals for the year.  This list is just me brainstorming for the moment; thinking aloud.  Out of it, I hope to be able to select some realistic and concrete aims for 2013 - view this as a list of candidates, not a resolution (yet).  These don't include book publishing goals, which are a separate thing.

Feel free to weigh in, especially if there's something you feel strongly that EN World should be doing but isn't; or should be doing more of.



Restore missing functionality - OGRE, Campaign Manager, Dice Roller, Gamers Seeking Gamers. 
Double down on the news page.  It has lost its lustre over the years, and I would like to see it become the best gosh-darn gaming news page on the web.  That goal is literally linked solely to my sitting down and doing it thoroughly every single day, consistently.  Except maybe Sundays. Of all these goals, this is the one I know damn well how to do; I just have to make sure I do it! 
Publish 52 RPG reviews (one per week-  Neuroglyph is already doing that!) PLUS 52 boardgame reviews (one per week - must recruit a boardgame reviewer) 
Continue publishing quality articles.  I hired some new columnists in 2012 and they haven't really had a fair shake (though some of them simply vanished without a trace, but that was expected), what with downtimes, and hacks, and layout changes, and Xmas.  2013 will be the Year of the Column! 
Experiment with a foreign language forum for 3 months to test its viability. 
Hold 12 competitions (one per month). 
Run 12 major interviews (one per month). 
Make a second season of _The Perturbed Dragon_. 
Make a pilot episode of _Dave: Half Dragon Space Marine_. 
Hold _Battle of the Bards II_. 
Go to Gen Con with video cameras and provide awesome coverage and interviews like we did for our trial-run at Dragonmeet in December.
Introduce free Publisher Accounts, which a company representative can use to directly post press releases to a dedicated press page, and which clearly marks company representatives as such in their posts.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jan 4, 2013)

Morrus said:


> [*]Make a pilot episode of _Dave: Half Dragon Space Marine_.



Got any info on this? 

Best of luck in 2013, Morrus. Speaking without permission on behalf of everyone who posts here regularly, we certainly appreciate what you do.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Jan 4, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Double down on the news page.  It has lost its lustre over the years, and I would like to see it become the best gosh-darn gaming news page on the web.  That goal is literally linked solely to my sitting down and doing it thoroughly every single day, consistently.  Except maybe Sundays. Of all these goals, this is the one I know damn well how to do; I just have to make sure I do it.




As far as I'm concerned, this is the best goal on the list.  Almost always, the newsy threads on other sites begin with "EnWorld is reporting that..." or "Morrus on EnWorld just posted that..."  If there's one edge this site has over the rest of the geek-o-sphere, it's got to be this.

I have one (admittedly minor) thought of how you can improve the front page straightaway: change the RSS feed on the The Front Page to only include Front Page articles.  At the moment, that feed gives me press releases, which I don't want and would rather not have cluttering up my daily reading list.

Good luck in 2013!


----------



## Roland55 (Jan 4, 2013)

The restoration and the articles are most interesting to me.


----------

